# Orbea Programmwechsel



## Bikelovers (12. September 2020)

Orbea hat das MX Team Disc aus dem Programm genommen.

An dessen Stelle tritt nun das Laufey Junior:








						Orbea
					

Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.




					www.orbea.com
				




Ich sehe die Entwicklung sehr skeptisch, 
da dieses nur noch mit Federgabel angeboten wird und auch sehr traillastig daherkommt, vom Preisanstieg mal ganz abgesehen. 

Was haltet ihr von den verbauten Komponenten, insbesondere der Suntour XCR LO Air? 
Der Sinn einer Federgabel an einem 20Zoller ist ja eh zweifelhaft. Aber diese Gabel ist meines Erachtens weder an einem 20er noch 24er angebracht.


----------



## olsche (12. September 2020)

Orbea
					

Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.




					www.orbea.com
				




Ich sehe da keine Federgabel?
Ansonsten top, endlich ab Werk weg von den unseligen Schraubkasetten...
Und vernünftige Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (12. September 2020)

Schau mal bitte etwas genauer hin (Homepage), auch beim 20er. Ich lese da was von Manitou Machete 100mm


----------



## Bikelovers (12. September 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Orbea
> 
> 
> Bicycles, helmets and cycle clothing. Orbea develops technology applied to products for bike lovers.
> ...



Musst dich mal durch die verschiedenen Versionen durchklicken. 
Die haben fast Alle Federgabeln. 
Gibt zig verschiedene Versionen, wie bei den Erwachsenen...


----------



## HerrVoennchen (12. September 2020)

Der Preisanstieg sollte, nach dem Jahr 2020, auch niemanden ernsthaft überraschen.

Preise sind nicht ohne, aber ich finde die junior Modelle nicht schlecht.


----------



## giant_r (12. September 2020)

zumindest auf der spanischen seite gibt es die laufey in 20 und 24" mit und ohne federgabel.
ist doch super, endlich ist der rahmen mit post mount und der preisanstieg beim laufey ohne federgabel ist gegenueber dem alten mx team disc doch auch nicht wirklich viel.
fuer den aufgerufenen preis finde ich sie nach wie vor gut zusammengestellt.


----------



## hal2000 (12. September 2020)

Ich find’s unmöglich, dass die keine Gewichtsangaben machen. Das Orbea MX24 Disc hat über 11kg gewogen. Das hat dann auch nicht überzeugt, als wir uns das beim Händler angeschaut haben. Ist dann ein Pyro geworden (hatte der Händer auch da).


----------



## giant_r (12. September 2020)

klar ist ein pyro leichter, als disc kostet es aber auch 900+...


----------



## olsche (12. September 2020)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte etwas genauer hin (Homepage), auch beim 20er. Ich lese da was von Manitou Machete 100mm


Dito, es gibt 3 Modelle, 2 mit und eins ohne Federgabel...


----------



## hal2000 (12. September 2020)

giant_r schrieb:


> klar ist ein pyro leichter, als disc kostet es aber auch 900+...



Ja, das stimmt schon, aber dann sollten sie sich so‘n Marketinggeschwurbel wie „Auch Kurbeln und Kettenblätter bestehen aus Aluminium, um das Gewicht so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren“ sparen.

Und wenn man dann auf das „i“ bei der fehlenden Gewichtsangabe klickt steht da, dass man sich das Bike beim ortsansässigen Händler anschauen soll. Gleichzeitig machen sie aber auf Versender. Und wenn der Händler das Rad nicht da hat?

Wo ist das Problem, beim Gewicht transparent zu sein? Machen andere Versender doch auch. Der einzige Grund, der mir einfällt ist, dass man nicht konkurrenzfähig ist. Darf ja gerne schwerer sein, wenn der Preis passt. Wo ist das Problem?

Ich kann natürlich auch den Händler fragen und dann online kaufen. Da sind sicher alle Beteiligten total happy.


----------



## HerrVoennchen (12. September 2020)

Kann dir irgendwie nicht ganz folgen. OK, Du findest das Gewicht der Bikes blöd. Was hat der Vertriebsweg damit zu tun? Ich finde es gut, dass sie beides machen, somit hab ich die Wahl. Aber ich gebe zu, im Zweifel kauf ich beim Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hal2000 (12. September 2020)

Der Vertriebsweg ist doch völlig egal, wenn die Produktinformation vollständig ist.


----------



## travelgerd (12. September 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Dito, es gibt 3 Modelle, 2 mit und eins ohne Federgabel...


Siehste, geht doch. 
 Warum nicht gleich so


----------



## olsche (13. September 2020)

Moin, irgendwer von uns steht hier auf dem Schlauch?


Bikelovers schrieb:


> *Orbea hat das MX Team Disc aus dem Programm genommen*.
> 
> An dessen Stelle tritt nun das Laufey Junior:
> 
> ...


Meine Antwort bezog sich darauf, sowohl das 20er als auch das 24er gibt es mit Stargabel und Disc (also quasi das MX Team Disc)
@travelgerd : Und was heisst Warum nicht gleich so?


----------



## Bikelovers (13. September 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Moin, irgendwer von uns steht hier auf dem Schlauch?
> 
> Meine Antwort bezog sich darauf, sowohl das 20er als auch das 24er gibt es mit Stargabel und Disc (also quasi das MX Team Disc)
> @travelgerd : Und was heisst Warum nicht gleich so?



Achso, dann hab ich dich missverstanden ? Sorry...
Hab ich inzwischen auch gesehen. 

Mich würde jetzt wirklich mal interessieren, ob sie das Gewicht optimiert haben. 
Aber bis da irgendwo Daten zu finden sind, muss ich mich wohl gedulden...


----------



## olsche (13. September 2020)

Kein Ding, zwischendurch hab ich auch nicht mehr durchgeblickt.?
Gewicht wird nicht ultraleicht sein, aber zumindest kann man jetzt besser optimieren...


----------



## firevsh2o (17. September 2020)

Ich bin heute über das Laufey 24 mit der Manitou Gabel und versenkbarer Sattelstütze gestolpert. Das gefällt mir schon recht gut. Vor allem eine verstellbare Stütze habe ich mir immer gewünscht, weil ich hier vor der Haustür leicht welliges Gelände habe und da immer mit den Schnellspannern rum zu würgen, hat mich ziemlich genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (14. Oktober 2020)

was wiegt das laufey denn?
findet man ja nichts ausser dem tollen TExt auf der Webseite zu


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> was wiegt das laufey denn?
> findet man ja nichts ausser dem tollen TExt auf der Webseite zu



Tja, Orbea gibt die Gewichte ja nie an und unser Händler kann nichts sagen, bevor er nicht ein Laufey im Laden hat, um es wiegen zu können 🙄


----------



## scorpi11 (14. Oktober 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Ansonsten top, endlich ab Werk weg von den unseligen Schraubkasetten...



Die Team-Modelle hatten doch auch keine Schraubkränze meine ich. Jedenfalls nicht das MX20 und MX24 Team.


----------



## joglo (16. Oktober 2020)

Die Rigid-Gabel beim 20ziger mit dem langen Vorlauf finde ich optisch schon mal echt gewöhnungsbedürftig...
Muss der lange Radstand und flache Lenkwinkel auch bei so kleinen Bikes jetzt wirklich so sein? Das mag ja in unebenen Gelände vorteilhaft sein, aber wenn ich sehe wie schwierig ein enger Turn oder am Gehsteig umzudrehen auch so schon für Kinder zu lernen ist 🙄

Leider wird auch beim Laufy ein SGS Schaltwerk montiert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat Shimano einfach short cage bei vielen Schaltwerken eingestellt. Ist beim 20ziger halt gefährlich lang (geht ja bis zur Felge runter).

Also das 24er Laufy ist ja cool, beim 20ziger finde ich wurde etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen nur um und modern zu wirken, statt wirklich die Schwachstellen wie zu lange Kurbel oder das Übergewicht aufgrund z.T. zu miese Teile auszumerzen.


----------



## euro910 (26. Oktober 2020)

Heute im Laden entdeckt, mal kurz an die Waage gehangen : 9,75 mit Pedalen und Spritzschutz
das ist schon recht viel
wurde für unser Junior dann doch ein 4er Woom Off


----------



## joglo (26. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1139782
> 
> Heute im Laden entdeckt, mal kurz an die Waage gehangen : 9,75 mit Pedalen und Spritzschutz
> das ist schon recht viel
> wurde für unser Junior dann doch ein 4er Woom Off


Sieht super aus, auch die Details wie " integriertes Cockpit" (früher hätte man LVE Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit gesagt) oder Kettenführung usw.
Schade dass das Gewicht so wie befürchtet ist, und so halt im Wettbewerbsvergleich peinlich für Orbea. Deshalb schreibt man lieber verschwurbeltes Zeugs zum Gewicht auf die Homepage 😕

Sehr schade, auch für die Kids wäre etwas weniger cool dafür leichter besser gewesen.


----------



## Bikelovers (26. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1139782
> 
> Heute im Laden entdeckt, mal kurz an die Waage gehangen : 9,75 mit Pedalen und Spritzschutz
> das ist schon recht viel
> wurde für unser Junior dann doch ein 4er Woom Off



Du hast das 20-Zoller gewogen, oder auch das 24er?


----------



## euro910 (26. Oktober 2020)

hatten leider nur das 20er vor Ort


----------



## nobss (2. November 2020)

Die Info habe ich vom Shop erhalten:
Ich habe das Orbea Laufey 24 H30 gerade an der Wage gehabt und das Bike
wiegt mit Pedalen 11,3Kg.
Ich denke das das Laufey 20 H20 ca. 11Kg auf die Wage bringt (o.Pedalen).


----------



## frischensbub (11. November 2020)

Hallo Leute, vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. ich hab für meinen 5 Jährigen das neue 2021er MX Team in 20 Zoll bestellt und hab es gerade da. Ich dachte erst das es nur noch die Laufeys gibt, aber scheinbar blieben die MX-Versionen trotzdem im Programm. 

Jedenfalls hab ich es mit Sattel, aber ohne die mitgelieferten Pedale gewogen und kam auf ca. 8,7-8,8Kg Gewicht. Meine Waage ist nicht digital, daher ca. . Ich finde das Gewicht durchaus in Ordnung, da es ja auch ziemlich fette Reifen hat. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist und warum ich es nicht behalte: Die Laufräder haben Vorne sowie Hinten einen ziemlichen Höhen- und auch Seitenschlag. Die Umlenkung für den Bremszug Hinten ist viel zu lang und stört stark beim Treten (könnte man aber leicht beheben). 

Ansonsten macht das Rad einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyfox916 (17. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf. Mir gefallen die 27,5 Zöller ganz gut. Gibt es dazu jetzt konkrete Gewichtsangaben? Hat irgendeiner schon eins zuhause und gewogen?


----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

hat in der Zwischenzeit jemand ein Orbea Laufey 24 H20 oder H10 und könnte eine Gewichtsangabe machen?


----------



## RaidenX (2. Februar 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> hat in der Zwischenzeit jemand ein Orbea Laufey 24 H20 oder H10 und könnte eine Gewichtsangabe machen?


Wäre auch für mich interessant, hat schon wer Gewichte?


----------



## muddyfox916 (2. Februar 2022)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Wäre auch für mich interessant, hat schon wer Gewichte?


Hallo, ich bin auch schon länger an diesem Thema dran. Besonders das Laufey 27 H10 interessiert mich. Hat das schon jemand an eine Waage hängen können?


----------



## Ivenl (3. Februar 2022)

Es gibt doch mittlerweile Gewichte bei Google, die sind so hoch, dass ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, das sie geschönt sind.
H10 11,46
H20 12,24


----------



## muddyfox916 (3. Februar 2022)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Es gibt doch mittlerweile Gewichte bei Google, die sind so hoch, dass ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, das sie geschönt sind.
> H10 11,46
> H20 12,24


Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich für das 27,5 Zoll-Laufey mit einem höheren Gewicht. Schön wäre es, wenn du mit diesen Werten richtig liegen würdest. Danke für deinen Post


----------



## Ivenl (3. Februar 2022)

muddyfox916 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich für das 27,5 Zoll-Laufey mit einem höheren Gewicht. Schön wäre es, wenn du mit diesen Werten richtig liegen würdest. Danke für deinen Post


Das sind die Werte des 24' die des 27,5' findest du bestimmt auch
Laut Google 13,51 schrecklich schwer, ohne Umbau sind die nicht kindgerecht.


----------



## Schnegge (5. Februar 2022)

11.5 kg, 100mm FW,  2.35 Schlappen, Dropperpost für 1k, finde ich jetzt nicht zu schwer. Leichter geht natürlich immer, aber dann wird's auch teurer. Und das bike ist ja eindeutig mit Tendenz auf bergab ausgelegt. Unsere Jungs hatten das mx 24 disc + rst first. Das war auch deutlich über 10kg und nie ein Problem, wahrscheinlich sogar eher um 11 kg.


----------



## phaenomenon (17. März 2022)

Kann mir jemand verraten, warum das *Orbea Laufey 24 H20* aktuelles _202*2* _Modell 100€ mehr kostet als das_ 202*1*_ Modell? Der Rahmen ist doch exakt derselbe und auch bei den Komponenten sehe ich keinen Unterschied? Sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (17. März 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, warum das *Orbea Laufey 24 H20* aktuelles _202*2* _Modell 100€ mehr kostet als das_ 202*1*_ Modell? Der Rahmen ist doch exakt derselbe und auch bei den Komponenten sehe ich keinen Unterschied? Sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht?


Google doch mal jeden anderen Hersteller im Bike Geschäft...... Oder ließ die neue Ankündigung von Rose.... 😏
Alle Anbauteile+ lieferkosten sind deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## travelgerd (17. März 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten, warum das *Orbea Laufey 24 H20* aktuelles _202*2* _Modell 100€ mehr kostet als das_ 202*1*_ Modell? Der Rahmen ist doch exakt derselbe und auch bei den Komponenten sehe ich keinen Unterschied? Sehe ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht?


Da bist Du aber sehr gut bedient. Denkst Du es wird etwas günstiger?


----------



## phaenomenon (17. März 2022)

Dann wäre man(n) doch schon doof, wenn man für exakt dasselbe Bike mit selber Ausstattung freiwillig 100€ mehr bezahlt. Der Shop bietet beide Modelle an, also kann man natürlich zum günstigeren Vorjahresmodell 2021 greifen.


----------

